# Installing Tiny Tiny Rss



## vdmMarks (Dec 21, 2015)

I hope that I have posted this to the correct forum.  I am a noob when it comes to posting.

I have a headless FreeNAS server and I would like to install Tiny Tiny RSS in a jail.  I have looked all over for a posting on setting up Tiny Tiny RSS on FreeNAS or FreeBSD and I haven't found anything. Can anyone help by pointing me in the right direction?
Thanks.


----------



## SirDice (Dec 22, 2015)

Thread pc-bsd-freenas-nas4free-and-all-other-freebsd-derivatives.7290/

www/tt-rss


----------

